# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Mantis, sacrificio ou não.

## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Com a ultima aquisição de corais veio um brinde, um mantis.

Já o encontrei está dentro de uma montipora, o meu aquário é um nano de 100lt, ultimamente constatei um comportamente algo estranho por parte dos ermitas ou seja passam os dias a dormir nos ramos dos corais e só saiem de lá à noite.

Ainda não tenho peixes mas espero que entrem logo que possível 2 Gobiodon okinawae.

O que acham sacrifico o mantis?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Miguel.Eu acho que tens de te ver livre dele mais tarde ou mais cedo pois é arriscado pores peixes com um bicho desses no aqua.è que eles crescem muito e caçam os peixes.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Com a ultima aquisição de corais veio um brinde, um mantis.
> 
> Já o encontrei está dentro de uma montipora, o meu aquário é um nano de 100lt, ultimamente constatei um comportamento algo estranho por parte dos ermitas ou seja passam os dias a dormir nos ramos dos corais e só saem de lá à noite.
> 
> Ainda não tenho peixes mas espero que entrem logo que possível 2 Gobiodon okinawae.
> 
> O que acham sacrifico o mantis?


B :Olá: a tarde Miguel
É indiscutível que a mantis tem de sair dada a sua natureza, mesmo que a conseguísses alimentar, mas tarde ou mais cedo apanhará um peixe, eremita, etc, principalmente dada a cubicagem reduzida do aquário que fará com que as "oportunidades" lhe surjam com frequência na forma dos diversos animais que lá habitem lhe passarem a "jeito" porque o espaço é reduzido e assim forçosamente acabam lá a passar muitas vezes e os Gobiodon okinawae são "uma pequena entrada"  :SbRequin2: para lhe abrir o apetite. Agora poderás capturar a mantis e entregá-la a quem a quiser receber, seja uma loja, seja algum membro do fórum que por exemplo mantenha um sistema onde albergue peixes e não só, predadores de grande porte onde a mantis poderá ter o seu lugar e assim cumpre-se simultaneamente a necessidade imprescindível de a retirar do teu sistema e ao mesmo tempo preservar. Dado ser um animal pouco exigente, facilmente o manterás até o poderes entregar, bastará um recipiente tupperware furado por baixo tipo passador e pendurado na parede lateral do aquário. Como as paredes do recipiente são lisas o bicho não conseguirá fugir e recebe água fresca e oxigenada pelos furos do fundo. 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Gião

O Mantis  vai acabar com todos os teus eremitas,nassarios,camarões,etc.Num aqua do tamanho do teu,vai ser um instante.Tive um (não sei se ainda tenho :yb620:  ) num aqua de 2500 L até se ouvia a partir as conchas,foram os gobies todos também...
 Como tens mais facilidade de o apanhar...força!

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa tarde, Miguel

Se não queres esse habitante no teu aquario eu posso ficar com ele, assim evitas o sacrificio do animal.

Um abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Em relação ao tamanho que atingem, existem uns que ficam relativamente pequenos e outros que crescem bastante (estes ultimos os mais perigosos).

Tenho um a mais de 6 meses no aquario que nunca matou qualquer peixe ou ermita e continua praticamente do mesmo tamanho.


Claro que o risco está sempre presente, e nesse caso o melhor é mesmo apanha-lo e coloca-lo na sump, onde não faz mal a ninguem  :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Obrigado a todos pelos conselhos, não gosto de sacrificar animais por muito mal que façam, escrevi sacrificar porque ele fez a toca na base de uma montipora encrustane e a melhor maneira de resolver o assunto seria tapar as várias entradas com epox.

Para a semana vou tentar apanhar o mantis porque gostava de o ver e fotografar, estive a pensar e vou colocar o coral dentro de um funil enfiado num copo como com um pedaço de camarão, se tudo correr bem e ele sair da toca já não conseguirá voltar para trás.

Ele não é grande pois os buracos da toca não têm mais de 6mm.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Eu ha montes de tempo que procuro um, posso ficar com ele, tenho um aquario a funcionar à espera de um ha muito tempo.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá Miguel

Quanto ao Mantis acho que está tudo dito, mas reparei que querias por dois Gobiodon's okinawe, o que te desanconse-lho porque estes rapidamente se juntam como um casal e colocam imensas posturas em cima de qualquer SpS principalmente Acpropas asfixiando assim o coral e levando-o á sua morte, um individuo por aquario é o ideal, eu tenho um no meu sistema de 800Lts.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Em geral os Mantis que costumem vir na RV sao pequenos e nao sao uma ameaca para os peixes, mas para os invertebrados com motillidade e outra historia.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Finalmente apanhei o Hudini, por duas vezes ele roubo o camarão de isco por sorte o pedaço era tão grande que não entrava na toca, nem com água doce saiu, só após várias tentativas com arame para bonsai é que o retirei.

É incrível a inteligência e a capacidade dele de descer o funil apanhar o isco e consegui subir de volta, foi a nadar, não trepou mas não deixa de merecer mérito.

----------


## Filipe Simões

e vive? se vive eu posso ficar com ele como tinha dito anteriormente

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> e vive? se vive eu posso ficar com ele como tinha dito anteriormente


Bem vivo e em melhor estado que a montipora que está toda babada devido à água doce, ainda não decidi o que vou fazer com ele, quando decidir aviso, vou ter que ler os post's pois creio que alguém se ofereceu primeiro, mas isso fica para mais tarde.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Oh esta sp. parece ser a que fica grande  :EEK!:  
Sabes a origem da RV ? Possivelmente um Odontactylus scyllarus.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Oh esta sp. parece ser a que fica grande  
> Sabes a origem da RV ? Possivelmente um Odontactylus scyllarus.


Veio dentro de uma montipora não foi dentro de rocha viva.

----------


## Filipe Simões

OK, aguardo entao  :Smile: 

Deixo aqui uns links para uns videos destes animais em acção 

Video 1

Video 2

video 3

Video 4

----------


## João Castelo

Poxa, granda stress.

O bicho é chato como a potassa.

Eu dispenso.

JC

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  "Tenha sempre cuidado e proteja as suas maos com luvas grossas ou utilize qualquer tipo de instrumento de modo a nao aproximar as maos do animal.Convem notar que varios mergulhadores ja sofreram amputaçoes de dedos por causa de estomatopodes e os aquariofilistas por vezes ficam com golpes desagradaveis." Joao Cotter em aquario magazine

----------


## Nuno Silva

Uau!!! Fiquei completamente impressionado pela forma graciosa com que o mantis se desloca. Além disso é um bicho lindissimo, cheio de côr! Sem duvida um animal fabuloso. Vou pensar seriamente em recuperar um velho aquario para poder albergar um animal desses. Impressionante!!

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Se estao pensado em manter um destes animais teem que ter cuidado com o aqua de vidro especialmente com a sp. "smasher" o mesmo com um aquecedor de vidro dentro do aqua ! O melhor seria investir num aqua feito de acrilico e um aquecedor de titânio.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

O Mantis está disponível para os interessados pela ordem dos post's, Joaquim Galinhas e Filipe Simões.

Pode ser levantado na área de Lisboa em data a combinar.

----------


## Filipe Simões

OK, obrigado. Aguardo entao se o Joaquim se chega à frente  :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> OK, obrigado. Aguardo entao se o Joaquim se chega à frente


Preciso de dar melhores condições ao animal, caso o Joaquim Galinhas não dê resposta até amanhã ao fim do dia ele fica  destinado a ti, consegues vir cá vir cá buscar o bicho?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

se nao tiveres condiçoes para manter-lo posso guardar-lo no meu refugio que o filipe quando vier a lisboa passa lá em minha casa e leva-o ou entao eu levo-o para o algarve no final do mes.
ele nao se importa que eu o guarde :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> se nao tiveres condiçoes para manter-lo posso guardar-lo no meu refugio que o filipe quando vier a lisboa passa lá em minha casa e leva-o ou entao eu levo-o para o algarve no final do mes.
> ele nao se importa que eu o guarde


Ok vamos então aguardar a resposta do primeiro interessado.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> OK, obrigado. Aguardo entao se o Joaquim se chega à frente


Como não disseram nada o Mantis fica para ti, mas atenção ele não é para fazer sashimi !

----------


## Eduardo Futre

pode ser que ele prefira sushi :P

----------


## Filipe Simões

Sashimi so dá mesmo com peixe  :Smile: 

Sei que o cesar vem cá ao algarve na primeira semana de agosto e tinha-se oferecido para o trazer, é possivel?

Miguel, talvez se me pudesses enviar o teu tel por MP ou para o meu email, filipedesigner@hotmail.com

Desde já obrigado.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Sashimi so dá mesmo com peixe 
> 
> Sei que o cesar vem cá ao algarve na primeira semana de agosto e tinha-se oferecido para o trazer, é possivel?
> 
> Miguel, talvez se me pudesses enviar o teu tel por MP ou para o meu email, filipedesigner@hotmail.com
> 
> Desde já obrigado.


Já enviei o contacto.

Vens cá a vais comer ao Aya, esteve termido mas agora está a voltar a ser o que era.

Agora é que me lembrei o homem passa o verão no algarve por causa do golf, basta ires ao Marina Hotel, por aí existe algum bom Japa?

----------


## Filipe Simões

Existem japoneses, bons ou não, sabes que é sempre muito discutivel... Eu para me distrair gosto de fazer em casa, e vou inventando umas coisas novas, tipo antistress, mas ainda nao me deu para olhar para o aquario... ehehehehhe


Tenho comido em lx no Rock N Sushi, e um nas amoreiras, e um outro que nao me lembro nem do nome, nem onde fica, e tenho gostado, quando aí for acima podemos morder umas coisas dessas  :Smile: 

o Aya é o das twintowers?

Vou ver se falo com o Cesar

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Existem japoneses, bons ou não, sabes que é sempre muito discutivel... Eu para me distrair gosto de fazer em casa, e vou inventando umas coisas novas, tipo antistress, mas ainda nao me deu para olhar para o aquario... ehehehehhe
> 
> 
> Tenho comido em lx no Rock N Sushi, e um nas amoreiras, e um outro que nao me lembro nem do nome, nem onde fica, e tenho gostado, quando aí for acima podemos morder umas coisas dessas 
> 
> o Aya é o das twintowers?
> 
> Vou ver se falo com o Cesar


Sim é mas só o de cima vale a pena. O patrão salvo erro em agosto está no marina a cozinhar vale a pena se for ele a confeccionar o teu prato.

Já somos dois se bem que tenho andado com pouco tempo, o que me vale é a mulher ter tirado o mesmo curso e por vezes faz-me surpresas  :Smile:

----------

